# Planning for my 2nd T...choices...choices



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am now planning to get my next tarantula in the next month or so, but am unsure as to what to get:

I have posted a poll and will go for whatever comes closest...either that or what my parents will allow me to get - which is basically any of the ones in the vote lol.

Have fun!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Where is the poll?


----------



## gobey (Feb 8, 2015)

Poll? What do you have already?


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 8, 2015)

Just set the poll up lol.

I already have a Brachypelma auratum (Mystery) and had him/her since April last year, but now feel ready for my next one now.

Julia x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Avicularia versicolor all the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd hold off on the versicolor for now, I'd go for B.Emilia, they're the best looking brachypelma in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think this lady person female should hold off? B. emelia as second option.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 8, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think *he* should hold off? B. emelia as second option.


Just to slip in there - I am female lol 

I am currently going through research on the versicolor, and I think I now feel confident about getting one. 

The Emilia is just a general choice as I do love the colouring on these (and so does my Mum lol) x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

I fixed it


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2015)

G. pulchripes.  They get bigger than what you have and have an excellent feeding response, which is hit or miss with Brachy's...and they are under-rated in terms of beauty....they are more than just another brown t, they are really fuzzy and those gold knees just keep looking better and better as they grow.   But the feeding response is the main reason I suggest it...this feeding response will be something you'll enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 8, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think this lady person female should hold off? B. emelia as second option.


 Thanks for fixing it lol.


----------



## Misty Day (Feb 8, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think this lady person female should hold off? B. emelia as second option.


I said B.Emilia are the best looking BRACHY, read my post properly please. People can have problems with Versicolor, and can kill them easily. Which is why I wouldn't recommend them as a second tarantula. But if the OP knows what she's doing,go for it.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

I never quoted your POST, read it carefully please. I was saying that A. versicolor was the best looking on the list. Either, way looks are an opinion. Calm down though.

But yes, if they know what to do (it isn't all that hard) they should go for it. Avics are awesome tarantulas.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tcks123 said:


> I said B.Emilia are the best looking BRACHY, read my post properly please. People can have problems with Versicolor, and can kill them easily. Which is why I wouldn't recommend them as a second tarantula.


So many beginners have killed their Avics.  They're very delicate as slings and have a narrow range of conditions; go outside that and they start dying off.  Just not a good idea.  What's the rush?  We've had too many 'My Dead Avic' threads.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Almost everyone of those are from where they got bad info. With this girl, we can tell her the proper way to care for it before she makes a mistake. I mean, it isn't really that hard. Whatever floats her boat I guess lol.


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 8, 2015)

cold blood said:


> G. pulchripes.  They get bigger than what you have and have an excellent feeding response, which is hit or miss with Brachy's...and they are under-rated in terms of beauty....they are more than just another brown t, they are really fuzzy and those gold knees just keep looking better and better as they grow.   But the feeding response is the main reason I suggest it...this feeding response will be something you'll enjoy.


I second this post in its entirety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 8, 2015)

G pulchripes!  I love them so I'm probably just biased . Hold off on the avic. I think just because someone has people to point them in the right direction with care, doesn't mean it replaces experience. If you can get a juvie or adult versi, that's a different story. I think that's doable.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2015)

cold blood said:


> G. pulchripes.  They get bigger than what you have and have an excellent feeding response, which is hit or miss with Brachy's...and they are under-rated in terms of beauty....they are more than just another brown t, they are really fuzzy and those gold knees just keep looking better and better as they grow.   But the feeding response is the main reason I suggest it...this feeding response will be something you'll enjoy.


Oh but those albiceps have a great feeding response! 

For beauty, versi

For disposition Chaco, better than any of the others up there. All my Brachy's are flicky. If you go Brachy, EMILIA for most unique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 8, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Oh but those albiceps have a great feeding response!


Don't I friggin' wish...hehe....I feel like throwin' a party when mine finally decides to eat...when it molts it feels like Christmas morning when I was a child. :3:


----------



## viper69 (Feb 8, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Don't I friggin' wish...hehe....I feel like throwin' a party when mine finally decides to eat...when it molts it feels like Christmas morning when I was a child. :3:


Yeah WHEN they molt, like every other Leap Year :biggrin::sarcasm::laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Feb 8, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think this lady person female should hold off? B. emelia as second option.


What looks good is a terrible reason to get a T early on. Far more important factors in the world of being a beginner hobbyist.

Julia, I'd recommend The B. Smithi or the G. Pulcheripes personally. Smithis are slow growers like most Brachys but a classic, docile and not big bristle flickers...even less so bitey. As for the Pulchripes, simply one everyone should have at some point. Also nice to see you make your way over from T-UK forums lol (recognised the name Mystery)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well duh lol, I wouldn't tell a beginner to go get a P. murinus or P. metallica because it looks good. Depending on how confident she thinks she is, A. versicolor are a great tarantula all around, ignoring their looks.


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 8, 2015)

I would personally look into other rarer brachypelma just over in Buckinghamshire there's someone selling verdezi klaasi smithi emilia schroederi albo and kahlenbergi almost forgot boehmei from £8-£75 for a adult female smithi. I also agree there's no rush in getting an avic little mistakes with husbandry cost lives but if your set on one research and ask alot of questions on here nobody will be mean if it helps you raise your avic to adulthood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 8, 2015)

But like I said, it is all up to the op. Get all of them!


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 8, 2015)

TsunamiSpike said:


> What looks good is a terrible reason to get a T early on. Far more important factors in the world of being a beginner hobbyist.


+1.  Very important point.  Beginners can easily get in over their heads by picking the 'pretty' ones: escapes, bites, and dead spiders.


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 14, 2015)

I must admit I am falling more towards a Grammostola pulcheripes and Avicularia versicolor. But I also like the Grammostola rosea as well...even if it might be one of the mega feisty ones (I love a challenge). Still haven't decided yet, but I have a few weeks to go until I completely decide on the one I like (just got to buy a new mattress first - my feels like sleeping on just a sheet with springs underneath me lol) 

Thanks for the votes so far, keep them coming please x


----------



## horanjp (Feb 14, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> it isn't really that hard.


#avickeeping
Then again.....



Poec54 said:


> What's the rush?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 14, 2015)

Avics4Lyfe Dont Get A Sling Get A Large Juvi Sub Adult Or Adult What T Do You Have Currently At The Moment?


----------



## Squidies (Feb 14, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> G pulchripes!  I love them so I'm probably just biased . Hold off on the avic. I think just because someone has people to point them in the right direction with care, doesn't mean it replaces experience. If you can get a juvie or adult versi, that's a different story. I think that's doable.


Agreed that nothing beats pure experience. Though eventually if you're going to progress your experience and knowledge, you're going to have to take the plunge eventually. Not saying one way or the other if OP should get an Avic since I don't know how many T's she has had or level of experience. But for me, I've only been keeping T's for about 5 months and I'm quite confident if I bought an Avic (which I will be doing eventually, just not at the moment), I'd have no problem since I've read so much about them and with my experience with the other T's I do have.


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 14, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> A. versicolor are the best looking on the list, what makes you think this lady person female should hold off? B. emelia as second option.


NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo man.... G. Pulchripes all the way, large easy to care for and beautiful buggers.. Also happened to be my first T back in the day 

---------- Post added 02-14-2015 at 10:40 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> G. pulchripes.  They get bigger than what you have and have an excellent feeding response, which is hit or miss with Brachy's...and they are under-rated in terms of beauty....they are more than just another brown t, they are really fuzzy and those gold knees just keep looking better and better as they grow.   But the feeding response is the main reason I suggest it...this feeding response will be something you'll enjoy.


I love it. Was my first T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Feb 14, 2015)

No collection can be without _B. smithi_.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 14, 2015)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> No collection can be without _B. smithi_.


Agreed...but the same can be said for both versicolor and pulchripes:wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Feb 14, 2015)

_G. pulchripes_ should come after _B. smithi_ if we're judging them based on looks and temperament. 

Frankly, I'm not sure _A. versicolor_ is all that great for a beginner. It would probably be fine but I remember the first time one of my T's got defensive. I started off keeping only docile terrestrials because I didn't want defensive T's. It was an _A. seemani_ I picked up in a trade thinking that _Aphonopelma_ was a docile genus that reared up and tried to tag me. It also ran out of the shoebox and my heart raced momentarily while I corraled it with another box and some tongs. 

I laugh at it now but for the next few weeks I was always a little nervous about doing maintenance on her enclosure.

One of my _A. versicolor_ will hold her ground and rear up more than another one I have that is a little more flighty.

---------- Post added 02-14-2015 at 11:09 PM ----------

---------- Post added 02-14-2015 at 11:10 PM ----------

Not to mention _A. versicolor_ is less forgiving when it comes to housing and care.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 14, 2015)

Your comment was about collection must haves...not beginner 

Check my post, I suggested pulchripes....but smithi would be an excellent choice as well.   I agree the versi isn't the best choice for the op quite yet.

seemani is probably the most defensive of all Aphonopelma sp.

I got a pulchripes, then a smithi...and I'm still here in the hobby...pretty much worked out exactly the same.:smile:  Which should come first is purely a matter of opinion.  Both look good and have great temperments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tivia (Feb 14, 2015)

My vote is for a B smithi because, well, I really want one.  Ha!  I find them to be simply beautiful T's.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Feb 14, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Your comment was about collection must haves...not beginner
> 
> Check my post, I suggested pulchripes....but smithi would be an excellent choice as well.   I agree the versi isn't the best choice for the op quite yet.
> 
> ...


Your points are valid, either one is a good next choice.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

Squidies said:


> Agreed that nothing beats pure experience. Though eventually if you're going to progress your experience and knowledge, you're going to have to take the plunge eventually. Not saying one way or the other if OP should get an Avic since I don't know how many T's she has had or level of experience. But for me, I've only been keeping T's for about 5 months and I'm quite confident if I bought an Avic (which I will be doing eventually, just not at the moment), I'd have no problem since I've read so much about them and with my experience with the other T's I do have.


Oh I agree. I mean you can't hold back forever. But experience with NW terrestrial tropicals should be had fIrst. It's the avic slings that are of concern I think. I bought an adult female p irminia prematurely when I was about 4 or 5 or 6 months in (csnt remember), so I just know buying ahead of experience level can be stressful. Like a juvie or adult avic is easier to care for and I think it would be fine for the OP if they know proper care requirements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 16, 2015)

I am actually hoping to pick up a new little addition tomorrow as I am going into a good tarantula shop in the morning. Still don't know what I want yet, but I am bordering for another terrestrial type...so either G. pulcheripes , B. smithi, G. rosea (porteri). I am so excited and will definitely post if I do get one tomorrow   , Already got the name for the newbie, and I shall reveal the name tomorrow if and when I do pick one up tomorrow.  

P.S - regarding me getting a mattress - it can wait until if and when I do pick up the little addition lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 16, 2015)

Hopeful T Owner said:


> I am actually hoping to pick up a new little addition tomorrow as I am going into a good tarantula shop in the morning. Still don't know what I want yet, but I am bordering for another terrestrial type...so either G. pulcheripes , B. smithi, G. rosea (porteri). I am so excited and will definitely post if I do get one tomorrow   , Already got the name for the newbie, and I shall reveal the name tomorrow if and when I do pick one up tomorrow.
> 
> P.S - regarding me getting a mattress - it can wait until if and when I do pick up the little addition lol.


Go G. Pulchripes, you won't regret it


----------



## BigHairy8's (Feb 16, 2015)

Strictly my opinion...But any of the T's on your list would make great additions. I would also recommend B. Albopilosum. (curly hair) Although not as colorful as the other Brachy's on your list, they make up for it in calm demeanor. My suggestion also is to purchase an established sling or juvi. ( 1 inch or better ) You will pay a little more for them but its worth it. Newborn slings as a whole can be more delicate. No matter what you decide, there are many good people in here that can help you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 16, 2015)

If you get a versicolor, don't get a sling. You'll have to pay more for a juice or larger sling,  but it's worth it. Definitely go with the smithi though.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 17, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> If you get a versicolor, don't get a sling. You'll have to pay more for a juice or larger sling,  but it's worth it. Definitely go with the smithi though.


My small slings like juice too. Like little toddlers aren't they? Throw a fit whenever I come home without juice


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 17, 2015)

Auto correct sucks.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Auto correct sucks.


especially if you don't look before you submit...hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hopeful T Owner said:


> Already got the name for the newbie, and I shall reveal the name tomorrow.



Well, I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 17, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Well, I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight.


Your humor is dryer than substrate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 18, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Your humor is dryer than substrate.


Agreed, Poec.  Are you sure you're not British.....or did Stan's Canadianess rub off on you that much when he was there? 

---------- Post added 02-18-2015 at 11:55 AM ----------

All great choices.... The only one I don't have experience with is the _A. versicolor_. 

I voted for the _B. emilia_.... You'll have to think about putting it in your will, because it may live upwards of 35-40 years.  Mine is super chill, but wow, what a feeding response! Saw her do a Superman over her water dish once to tackle a cricket. :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 18, 2015)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Agreed, Poec.  Are you sure you're not British.....or did Stan's Canadianess rub off on you that much when he was there?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-18-2015 at 11:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...



I really just love Brachy's.. Wonder if B. Auratum was ever a choice in the OP's mind?... Feisty buggers, beautiful colors. B. Emilia though is so unique in its colorations compared to its cousins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I really just love Brachy's.. Wonder if B. Auratum was ever a choice in the OP's mind?... Feisty buggers, beautiful colors. B. Emilia though is so unique in its colorations compared to its cousins.


I have to agree with you on the _B. auratum_, eldon.  My ex-wife has a MM, and it has the most attitude of any _Brachy_ I've ever seen.


You're right, the colouration of the _emilia_ is very unique, I particularly like the black triangle on the carapace. 

Most of my collection is either _Brachypelmas_ or _Grammastolas_.  A good second choice, although a sling would be a little more expensive, would be a _G. pulchra_.  Very active, usually very docile, and voracious eaters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 19, 2015)

G. pulchripes and G. pulchra seem to have the same general temperament to me. Equally hardy, equally good eaters....go with whichever you like the look of better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

nicodimus22 said:


> G. pulchripes and G. pulchra seem to have the same general temperament to me. Equally hardy, equally good eaters....go with whichever you like the look of better.


One huge difference, G. Pulchra's growth rate is a lot slower then G. Pulchripes


----------



## cold blood (Feb 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> One huge difference, G. Pulchra's growth rate is a lot slower then G. Pulchripes


And a second...pulchripes gets larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> And a second...pulchripes gets larger.


Most definitelyy and look at this beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Agreed, Poec.  Are you sure you're not British.....or did Stan's Canadianess rub off on you that much when he was there?



Not British, but a big fan of British sit-coms and Monty Python.  Actually, Stan is a yank that defected to Canada.  Sure, he may wear plaid lumberjack shirts and funny winter hats, but he's one of us.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Not British, but a big fan of British sit-coms and Monty Python.  Actually, Stan is a yank that defected to Canada.  Sure, he may wear plaid lumberjack shirts and funny winter hats, but he's one of us.


The Holy Grail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> The Holy Grail.


my favoritest of all the monte python movies:worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> The Holy Grail.


My favourite too.  "Bring out your dead"

I may have to netflix it tonight now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

ellenantula said:


> my favourite too.  "bring out your dead"
> 
> i may have to netflix it tonight now.


do it!! ))))))


----------



## Introvertebrate (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm partial to Fawlty Towers myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

Introvertebrate said:


> I'm partial to Fawlty Towers myself.


Haha classic! I watched a bunch of those on a construction project I did in PA...


----------



## cold blood (Feb 19, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> My favourite too.  "Bring out your dead"
> 
> I may have to netflix it tonight now.


And that's quite possibly my favorite scene...lmao  "not quite dead yet...very much alive"!

Either that or "what is your favorite color"   Red, no blue...ahhhhhhh


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> my favoritest of all the monte python movies:worship:


Not only is there a version with an additional 24 seconds of footage, but you can get the entire script online in PDF form.  Ahh, technology.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 20, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> The Holy Grail.


"Fetchez la vache!"

"Quoi??"

"FETCHEZ LA VACHE!!"

SPROOOOOING!

"MoooooOOOOOOO!"

[Insert blasphemy as Arthur & the knights scatter]

Gets me every time.  :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 20, 2015)

Ghost Dragon said:


> "Fetchez la vache!"
> 
> "Quoi??"
> 
> ...


I need to go buy this movie tonight. LOL


----------



## Hopeful T Owner (Feb 20, 2015)

OK - first of all, many apologies as I picked up my tarantula on Tuesday, but within half an hour of getting it, I ended up in hospital with stomach cramps. 

As I said, I did pick it up, but the choice was completely off from the voting scale as I fell in love with a semi-adult Paraphysa parvula (Chile Gold Burst) instead. It was sitting finishing off the remains of a cricket, but when it had done, it put its 2 front legs on the glass and was pretty much saying "Buy me or else" lol. It's been named "Truffle" by my SJA Cadets (bunch of 10-17 year olds) and we had a competition of what the best name for it would be and "Truffle" won lol.

I am still interested in buying something off my list, because a) I already need to move it to a bigger tank and b)not until after the 10th March as I have just put a deposit down for a new mattress (my back and side has been begging me for a new one), but I definitely will be getting one off my list after the 10th March.

I am definitely going to post some photos of it on Sunday as I have some free time then and will have time to dig my camera out lol

Julia xx


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 20, 2015)

Hopeful T Owner said:


> OK - first of all, many apologies as I picked up my tarantula on Tuesday, but within half an hour of getting it, I ended up in hospital with stomach cramps.
> 
> As I said, I did pick it up, but the choice was completely off from the voting scale as I fell in love with a semi-adult Paraphysa parvula (Chile Gold Burst) instead. It was sitting finishing off the remains of a cricket, but when it had done, it put its 2 front legs on the glass and was pretty much saying "Buy me or else" lol. It's been named "Truffle" by my SJA Cadets (bunch of 10-17 year olds) and we had a competition of what the best name for it would be and "Truffle" won lol.
> 
> ...


Hope everything is well for you now, health wise, and congrats on the Tarantula! Very nice one.. Please pick G. Pulchripes of the list . You will absolutely love it


----------



## gobey (Feb 20, 2015)

Hopeful T Owner said:


> OK - first of all, many apologies as I picked up my tarantula on Tuesday, but within half an hour of getting it, I ended up in hospital with stomach cramps.
> 
> As I said, I did pick it up, but the choice was completely off from the voting scale as I fell in love with a semi-adult Paraphysa parvula (Chile Gold Burst) instead. It was sitting finishing off the remains of a cricket, but when it had done, it put its 2 front legs on the glass and was pretty much saying "Buy me or else" lol. It's been named "Truffle" by my SJA Cadets (bunch of 10-17 year olds) and we had a competition of what the best name for it would be and "Truffle" won lol.
> 
> ...


I have an MM. 

They're now Eauthlus parvulus btw.

Great little T. Gets maybe 4" tops. Mine is maybe 3".

Super docile. Reluctant to even kick hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 20, 2015)

Brit-coms rule. 

I tried to watch MP Holy Grail on netflix - only available on dvd - no streaming.
If someone else has better luck -- advise me, cuz I couldn't watch it.

I don't appear to own a copy (looked through my dvds), so it must have been on vhs and long since donated. 
Stinks to be in the mood for a movie and can't watch it.


----------



## NidDeCupaz (Feb 23, 2015)

For me would be Acanthoscurria Geniculata all the way! 
Grows fast..very good eater and will only refuse food on a premolt!


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 23, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Brit-coms rule.
> 
> I tried to watch MP Holy Grail on netflix - only available on dvd - no streaming.
> If someone else has better luck -- advise me, cuz I couldn't watch it.
> ...


Torrents are your friend. Download it. Watch it right now. Just make sure to actually buy the movie or its illegal to keep.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 24, 2015)

Rhiannonn said:


> Torrents are your friend. Download it. Watch it right now. Just make sure to actually buy the movie or its illegal to keep.


I need to google torrents, I have heard of it but never used it.
I am on linux, not sure if that would make a difference, software-wise.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 25, 2015)

You can get a copy for dirt-cheap if you don't want to fool with torrent. If by some amazing freak of taste you don't like it, you aren't out much.  You may want to check out Monty Python's Life of Brian. Of course it does spoof biblical times, so it might not be for you if you dislike (harmless) irreverance. You seem to enjoy some of my absurd schtick, which pales in comparison -but then, my schtick pales in comparison to knock-knock jokes- and you don't get much more absurd than python. How could snybody not enjoy this dialog, though?

[YOUTUBE]Dgp9MPLEAqA[/YOUTUBE]

Or sight gags like this:

[YOUTUBE]FQ5YU_spBw0[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, here is a link to "Holy Grail" Only $4.50 not counting shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Monty-Python-...56401&sr=8-1&keywords=Monty+Python+Holy+Grail



http://www.amazon.com/Monty-Python-...=8-1&keywords=Monty+Python+and+the+holy+grail

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 25, 2015)

Actually, I had already ordered it.  I considered it a significant hole in my collection (even downright blasphemous not to own a copy).
It's like not having, _Dr Strangelove_, _Blazing Saddles_, _Airplane_ or more recently, _Pulp Fiction_.
You gotta have the classics.


----------



## Rhiannonn (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't forget Robin Hood: Men in tights and spaceballs! And I just realized that I just inadvertently flew my nerd flag... sigh. Usually it takes at least a week for me to out myself lol


----------



## MrDave (Feb 25, 2015)

I watch the pet-shop (dead parrot) and the spanish inquisition skits on youtube every 2nd month, it seems like. These two just about kill me. Also, the cheese-shop or upper-class twit of the year skits. Welp, guess what I'm doing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 25, 2015)

MrDave said:


> I watch the pet-shop (dead parrot) and the spanish inquisition skits on youtube every 2nd month, it seems like. These two just about kill me. Also, the cheese-shop or upper-class twit of the year skits. Welp, guess what I'm doing for the rest of the day.


Definitely must-watch ones -- plus school of silly walks. Seriously -- is there a bad sketch in the lot?  Pure gold.

I am a dork.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, I wasn't expecting a post about the Spanish Inquisition sketch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 25, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Well, I wasn't expecting a post about the Spanish Inquisition sketch...


No one ever does -- lol


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Feb 25, 2015)

Just remember folks, it wasn't ME this time that derailed the thread! 

That said, this is for the uninitiated who might be wondering what we are on about.

[YOUTUBE]Tym0MObFpTI[/YOUTUBE]

Now if you REALLY want to annoy people with quotes, I recommend this book. I have it and it is a hefty tome, weighs in at over 800 pages with stills from the show too. Thus the price is sort of moderate.

Monty Python's Flying Circus: Complete and Annotated...All the Bits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDave (Feb 25, 2015)

If only we could type in that screechy Python voice.


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA (Mar 2, 2015)

I would say either Grammostola pulcheripes or Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 2, 2015)

ASAP TARANTULA said:


> I would say either Grammostola pulcheripes or Brachypelma emilia


May I ask why?
They both appeal to me.


----------

